# Here it comes again!



## Pumpkinman (Feb 4, 2014)

Forecast is up to 14 inches of snow tomorrow followed by sleet/freezing rain, then Monday up to 30 inches?! WTF!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2014)

6-12" here by tomorrow afternoon. I guess I tuned out after hearing that because I didn't hear about the storm chaser behind it.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 4, 2014)

It is the forecasted sleet and freezing rain that has me particularly concerned. Do I do snow removal and then try dealing with the sleet and freezing rain or let that stuff fall on top of the snow and then deal with it once it is all finished? At 69 years of age it is getting tougher and tougher dealing with 680' driveway. I do my own using a snow blower. Because of a large hill section it must get cleaned or you're not getting in or out. UGH!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2014)

Well that second storm for Sunday into Monday is a possible total miss. 1 system says total miss while another says Nor'easter. After stacking a cord of wood. Saturday, doing the snow yesterday and working my back and shoulder isnt ready for this storm at all and please lord dont let that other storm come here!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a couple inches expected here tomorrow. Probably nothing Sunday but you never know! In a few weeks we will be getting storms like those as the jetstream moves north again.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

I honestly feel kinda sorry for you guys, but we all have to deal with what ever comes our way, as to where we live.
Here...from may to July..there is a rancid,ugly,awful smell, form seaweed rotting on the beach, tons and tons and tons.
then from July to the end of September it is terribly hot and humid.
90 percent humidity and 95 degrees...it is awful.
when I am sweltering, you guys are comfortable.
when your comfortable, i am dying...lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2014)

We are getting 6 - 8 inches but the worst will be the freezing rain we are suppose to get tomorrow morning. Sounds like another school closing so there goes another one of my free vacation days! Dam it!


----------



## bakervinyard (Feb 4, 2014)

I was on the beach yesterday in Boca Raton, 80 degrees and a nice breeze. Today shoveling snow, waiting on the next storm and the next. Can't take this anymore. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a rock………


----------



## pjd (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom, We nearly met the record for temperature today. the record is 87, it made it to 86! Beautiful in southwest Florida!


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone else trying not to hate Phil right now?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 5, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Anyone else trying not to hate Phil right now?




No, I am not trying not to hate him.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 5, 2014)

Man do I miss living in Cape Coral Florida!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 5, 2014)

pjd said:


> Tom, We nearly met the record for temperature today. the record is 87, it made it to 86! Beautiful in southwest Florida!


 

Lets keep that nice weather, we'll be in Orlando visiting a giant mouse in March...Given the weather we have her, it won't come soon enough.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally a real chance for some moisture! That huge high pressure system that has been parked over California blocking it from much needed rain for the West Coast has moved on down the road and we now have an open shot at back to back to back storms moving in from the West to the East. These fronts are not all that cold but can have boatloads of moisture. Hoping to get some big (snow) dumps soon. Have one hitting later today, Friday, then Monday. We had a nice start back in early November with a couple of 4-6 " snows then nothing for all of Late November, December, January…..


----------



## moesagoodboy (Feb 5, 2014)

*SE Pennsylvania is having an ice storm*

Woke this morning to ice. Since I have a 35 mile commute I bagged work and decided to rack wine using a pump. The power went off right in the middle of the rack so had to finish with the auto siphon and a head light (on my head) cause I'm in a basement with very little light. Just left everything in heap since my well won't run without power. If this happens to you remember to turn off your pump.


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2014)

8" of snow and a hard crust of ice on top of that, most all schools in Butler County are closed, I guess roads were pretty slippery this morning.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 5, 2014)

What's really interesting is how often a lot of the weather prognosticators are referring (if not almost defaulting ) to the "European Models" of North American weather. Gotta say tho that they seem to be quite accurate!

Well Julie, another log in the fireplace and more time to watch your brews aging!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 5, 2014)

We have 12" of snow at the moment and still coming down fairly strong, the forecast says that it'll taper off for an hr or so then start back up with a vengeance before turning to sleet and freezing rain.
All schools are closed, the interstate (I-84) is closed, this reminds me of the storms that we use to get when I was a kid.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 5, 2014)

Wife and kids are home because school is closed.
However, I drove to work through a foot of snow down the highway. (2 cinder blocks in my trunk)
A 25 mile drive, which usually takes about 20 minutes, took 50 minutes. I played it safe and did not go over 30mph.
I get to work and the Gov has declared a state of emergency, do you think that means I can go home. NOPE.

I will have to shovel my way into my house and then spend 2+ hours snow blowing the drivway and raking the roof!

(all with the nastiest chest cold that has left me wanting to just lye down for the last 3 days)


----------



## moesagoodboy (Feb 5, 2014)

You folks who live in upper state NY are lucky to have personnel who can remove snow and ice. A friend of mine from Buffalo justs laughs at the ineptitude of snow removal in south eastern PA. And they are running out of salt. The utilities don't do so well any more either. Today's appliance of the day:


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 5, 2014)

I think you winemakers in the northern states should just head to the south Texas coast along with your "Winter Texan" neighbors. 
Florida must be full because at the at the grocery yesterday I was noticing license plates were about 60% out of state. There were so many, I made a note of some. Alaska, Manitoba, Minnesota, New York, Michigan, Indiana, Ontario and Iowa. You can also tell the "winter Texans inside the store. They all have white skin, white hair and white tennis shoes. The tennis shoes are always a give away. We locals wear flip flops or boat shoes most of the time. lol

So let me know if you get super tired of it. I have space for 10 available and a lot of bottling to be done


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Well so far our couple inches has turned into about 6. I went out to do a rough plowing so I can get out alright to bring a kid to school (yes they are open here) later and it started snowing and blowing harder than it has all day. Now they say another 4-6 inches today.


----------



## Gwand (Feb 5, 2014)

Last nights storm left us without power. Since I'm on septic and well we had to take a room in a motel. I am writing from a Ramada Inn. I wonder what kind of wine they have.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gwand said:


> Last nights storm left us without power. Since I'm on septic and well we had to take a room in a motel. I am writing from a Ramada Inn. I wonder what kind of wine they have.



You didn't bring any?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 5, 2014)

Hats off to all of you up north....I couldnt,wouldnt,shouldnt live in that weater.
As lori said...flip flops and boats shoes, is pretty standard here...
I only have two pair of socks, and 3 pair of jeans, for winter (minus my real winter clothes, one outfit, for when i was in wisconsin.
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 5, 2014)

Well after this winter - I am ready to move down South !! 
We live the Western Suburbs of Chicago - and I have been snowplowing and fixing water main breaks, and trucks - which seems to be almost everyday now. I have not had 2 consecutive days off since last year some time -


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2014)

Well our 6-12" turned out to be about 5" with very high winds and drifting up to 5' high. We have power and no issues cold stabilizing.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes Dan the cold has certainly settled back in. It was only 18 degrees all day and will be back close to 0F tonight. Come on spring!


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 5, 2014)

I got the snowblower working and had to clear the driveway to make to to work today. and I had to clear the driveway again when I got home. My wife is very appreciative, though there is ice on the driveway that I will have to negotiate tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2014)

Really getting sick of this weather! Nothing better then working all day and coming home to 2.25 hours of snow blowing and shoveling!


----------



## Elmer (Feb 6, 2014)

I left work an hour early, so I would not have to deal with the rush hour traffic in the bad driving conditions.
I drove 25 miles home going no more than 30 miles an hour.
Made a quick stop to the liquor store to buy some top up wine ( I was not the only customer they had all day)
Get home prepared to snow blow only to find my wife had done it.
She has never used my snow blower before. She found the manual, read the directions and figured it out!

I have no doubt I picked a good one!


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 6, 2014)

It is 11 degrees outside right now.


ELEVEN!

We have a light dusting of snow as well.
This is crap! I live in Texas, this should be the land of no snow.


----------



## Arne (Feb 6, 2014)

-17 this morning. Coldest it has been for several years. Still not much snow, but maybe we can wait a couple of months and get rain. Can't complain too loud, tho. Been a pretty decent winter, fairly warm and not much snow or ice. Arne.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like we missed the boat once again. Storm went mostly South of us. Got like an inch of Snow and that was it. Another front is lined up for Friday. Fingers crossed, we need all the moisture we can get.


----------



## BobR (Feb 6, 2014)

At 6 a.m. we were at -6 and our noon temperature was 3 with a high today of 9. Had 6 inches of snow yesterday. Windy with a lot of drifting. No real warm ups until next Thursday. Lucky for me that while I was out trying to snow blow my way through the drifts in the driveway, the kid from down the road came by with his farm tractor and pushed the snow for me. My daughter had the day off work. She and the dog headed back to the vineyard to go sledding.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2014)

Well it started snowing at 3:30 am here, they are forecasting Between 10 -18 inches here, with significant sleet/ice accumulations and 25 mph winds with gusts up to 50 mph......
Schools are closed as well as the colleges, at least I wont have to drive my kids back and forth, now to see if my wife has to go in to work, as I will drive her.... So much for my ceremonial "Blizzard Brew Day"......grrrrrrr...


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2014)

We were fortunate this time around, no storm for Western PA! Those of you who are getting hit with this storm, be safe.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2014)

Almost a foot on the ground here and it's not supposed to be over until tonight.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2014)

We are supposed to get 12"-14" here. Im sooooooooo tired of this crap this winter!! White flag has been waving for 3 storms. Stupid ground hog, next year when that creature is about to come out the only shadow he is going to see is one of a. 228 round heading towards him at the speed of an AR15!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2014)

Lmfao!!!!!

My wife works for a podiatrist, they are staying open...that means that I have to drive in this crap, their patient base is 80% senior citzens, how many do they think will actually be driving in this crap....it is coming down hard.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2014)

While you guys are getting hammered once again, here in the "banana belt" we are basking in Sun (and sand I suppose, no water though…..) We are going to be as much as 20 degrees HIGHER than average on Saturday!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> While you guys are getting hammered once again, here in the "banana belt" we are basking in Sun (and sand I suppose, no water though…..) We are going to be as much as 20 degrees HIGHER than average on Saturday!



It's not often, but sometimes, I really wish we could "not like" a post. 

Thanks for rubbing it in, Mike.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2014)

We are going to pay for it this Spring when it heats up and we get our Spring winds in April/May………


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow Mike it looks like you are near an active volcano! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2014)

Sometimes is does seem that way. Its horrific to see each year as more and more trees are lost to forrest fire and draught it seems. While we don't have any active volcano's we do have a beautiful (leftover part) of an inactive volcano just up the road a few miles. The Valles Caldera (preserve) was once an active volcano and it blew its top (a long time ago) and the meadow you see now is all that is left. They are trying to turn this into a National Park but its a hard sell these days with no $$$$$ for the NPS.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 13, 2014)

HOUSE-I-TOSIS!!! 6-8" snow/ice on the ground for a week and a half, rivers frozen, Lake Erie nearly 100% iced over and temps not even approaching freezing yet. YOI!!! Nothing to do but watch bulk aging and tasting some  .


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Feb 13, 2014)

Yikes, just read through this thread.....I feel for all those in the mid-west and eastern states! I expect bad winters, but honestly this one hasn't been too bad, just a normal WY winter. And as my husband say, I can't really complain as I work in my basement and don't have to drive when we have a blizzard. BUT that also means I don't get snow days!!! 
ibglowin, we had a 10 year drought up here that ended a couple of years ago...we thought we would never get moisture again, and everything seemed to be burning. Hope the weather pattern changes soon for you and CA!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2014)

How is the snow piling up Pumkinman? When we started with forecasts this AM we were expecting 2-4 inches, by midday they said 6-10, now they are predicting 10-16 inches here. Not looking foreward to it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2014)

Rich, there has to be over a foot out there and they are now calling for another foot by tomorrow!


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2014)

Our tech support for our financial software is in Maine. We just had a major upgrade completed but there are a lot of issues and I am the system admin, so I have to deal with all the issues that are not working. So I call this afternoon to get an update on some of the issues and the tech I am working with tells me that our work tickets have been put on a back burner because they are all being sent home. They got 16" of snow and it was still coming down.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn Tech people...LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Damn Tech people...LOL



Yea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got volunteered to drive my wife to work again tomorrow....the problem is, every time I walk into the office, I end up doing hrs upon hrs of IT work for them...lol
Good thing they are the nicest people that you could want to meet!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got done doing the driveway and the walkways again and Im shot. I hope to God it doesnt start back up again like they say it is going to. Ive got nothing left! First round was about 8" and this time was about 2" but was packed hard as we had freezing rain for about 2 hours and you really have to dig the snow blower in.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 14, 2014)

.
.
.Wade,
They're calling for anywhere between 1 -5 more inches by Sunday......

Here is a little recap of our storm and the results:

The pic of my back porch through the window in the door, the snow is just below the window, about 2.5 -3 ft of the crap!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 14, 2014)

It has about quit snowing here and we lucked out again. We only ened up with 5-6 inches here - almost not worth plowing, but did anyway.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 14, 2014)

Good deal...however...3-5 more here tomorrow.....blah..


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like 1-4 for us here. I havent looked any further in the week but I think I heard just rain. My yard looks the same as yours Tom, if it gets much higher Im not sure my snow blower will be useful without aiming it all the way up and spraying the crap out of the house! ​


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2014)

Do you plan on having a new avatar for each day? LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 15, 2014)

LMAO!! Wait until you see what I have planned for tomorrow...LOL!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 15, 2014)

Its hard to keep with you changing it all the time.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 15, 2014)

ok, ok....fine....I'll stick with this one.....for now....LMAO!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> LMAO!! Wait until you see what I have planned for tomorrow...LOL!



I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 15, 2014)

damn....you found it!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 15, 2014)

Omg. Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 15, 2014)

Muhahahahahahhaha!


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear Lord!!!! I don't know who is more out of control, Tom or Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2014)

OMG my F'in poor eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 16, 2014)

LMFAO!!!! It's all Dan's Fault!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2014)

I am totally confused.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 17, 2014)

.
.
Another 3-6 between Tuesday and Wed....ok...I've had enough of this crap now...
No one has any salt in a 50 mile radius!
Here is how they were clearing roofs of 3 ft of snow....
.
.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 17, 2014)

winter just will not let up for all you up north....i would hate it.
its 70 here and suppose to be for 5 more days...foggy, really foggy...
but warm....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, I was up on our 2 flatter roofs yesterday getting rid of the snow. So sick of this crap!!!! 3-6 for us coming here also and then warmer temps and lots of rain to weigh that snow down good.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 17, 2014)

We got socked again today. It was only a foot or so, but there was lots of wind. Everywhere that one had shoveled, the snow filled back in, thanks to the wind. Lots of slow going on the roads.


----------



## BobR (Feb 20, 2014)

So far today, we have hit 60 degrees, but with that came flooding. Ground is still frozen and all of this snow melt is causing problems all over the area. This warm weather is to short lived though. Parts of my yard are flooded and one row of Catawba are now flooded. They were planted last fall and I mulched the rows and put soil around the plants in hopes of protecting the roots this winter.....so much for that, the mulch has washed away. Have never seen water this high before.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang, it's only 39 in the part of Illinois I come from. Gonna rain and after temps fall turning to snow. Wind gusts of 50 mph.

Illinois sure has had feast or famine with water the last few years.

We sat out on the porch last night in our shirtsleeves and listened to the peeper frogs singing. Sipped a couple of ciders. Slept with the windows open. Storms coming tonight will knock us back to the 60s again. But we're supposed to fall into the 40s for highs about 8 days from now.


----------



## BobR (Feb 20, 2014)

jswordy said:


> We sat out on the porch last night in our shirtsleeves and listened to the peeper frogs singing. Sipped a couple of ciders. Slept with the windows open. Storms coming tonight will knock us back to the 60s again. But we're supposed to fall into the 40s for highs about 8 days from now.



 What can I say, even the weather is messed up in this state!


----------



## BobR (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahh, it's spring time in central Illinois. Woke up to snow this morning and 27 degree temperatures.


----------

